# Knuggs 29G Community tank



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Size: 29 gallon 
Date Started: 03/07/07 
Lighting: 1 Flora Glo 25 watt 
Equipment: Powerclear30 powerhead, Aquaclear50 filter, and an Radiant heater. 
CO2: DIY w/ Bubble counter 
Substrate: Eco-complete 
Water Parameters: 6.5ph 77 F 
Fertilization: Plant Tabbs, Plant Gro sticks, and Plant Gro iron enrichment. 
Plants: Coffefolia Anubias, Java Fern, Corkscrew Vallisinia, Amazon Sword, and Micro Sword. 
Inhabitants: Pair of Golden Killies, 2 Rainbow Celebrese, 3 Blue Tetras, 4 Bloodfins, 3 Black Neons, 3 Red-Eye Tetras, 2 White Clouds, 1 Glass X-ray Tetra, 3 Otto's, 5 guppies, and a bumblee goby. Also some Ghost shrimp, Ramshorn snail, and an Apple snail . 
Comments: The piece of coral looking rock in the right hand corner came from a creek out in the middle of nowhere in Indiana. If any one knows what it is let me know. 






































































Hopefully it will grow out! What do you think?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you have a very nice start! The one thing I would suggest is to off-center your sword plant to avoid 'intentional symmetry'. Maybe more stem plants, too.

I love what you did with the slope!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Another thing to look into is more lighting.


----------



## scilence (Mar 13, 2007)

looks good...is this tank brackish?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

scilence said:


> looks good...is this tank brackish?


I don't think it is. I am quite sure it is freshwater. I am sure you asking because of the addition of the coral. But the coral is not alive in the tank


----------



## scilence (Mar 13, 2007)

i was wondering because he seems to be mixing some brackish fish with freshwater ones. the bumblebee goby is definitely brackish...he wont do to well if your tankis completely freshwater and your other ones wont do to well if you make it brackish....hmmm.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

scilence said:


> i was wondering because he seems to be mixing some brackish fish with freshwater ones. the bumblebee goby is definitely brackish...he wont do to well if your tankis completely freshwater and your other ones wont do to well if you make it brackish....hmmm.


I use completely freshwater R/O. I bought a bumblee goby more for a test. I've had him for 6 months now and he's stay colorful.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> I don't think it is. I am quite sure it is freshwater. I am sure you asking because of the addition of the coral. But the coral is not alive in the tank


The coral, rock, or fossil(who knows) actually came out of a creek in Indiana in the middle of nowhere. I was probably about 12 yrs old and stumble acrossed it and kept it since. Its kinda shaped like a big clam and the bottom doesn't pertrude like the top, it smoother and dark greyish. I wish I could find out what it really is, but where do you start. Anyway if anyone knows or thinks they know of what it could be let me know


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouls start with more lighting, then get rid of those GW killers-um i mean ies.
they will grow to eat your smaller fish.


----------



## mascencerro (Dec 28, 2006)

I just redid the substrate in my 29 from peat/litter/sand to eco yesterday. I'll be following to compare growth of that micro sword with your 25w light to my 101w total light. 

looks good btw.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

knuggs said:


> The coral, rock, or fossil(who knows) actually came out of a creek in Indiana in the middle of nowhere. I was probably about 12 yrs old and stumble acrossed it and kept it since. Its kinda shaped like a big clam and the bottom doesn't pertrude like the top, it smoother and dark greyish. I wish I could find out what it really is, but where do you start. Anyway if anyone knows or thinks they know of what it could be let me know


Wow that is really cool Maybe some people over in the Indiana Forum could help you out if you provide a picture?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

*updates on my tank*

Here is the update on my first tank


The amazon sword is about to bust out of the tank.



This plant is a new addition, kept in this tank til I get my other 30 going. I not sure what plant it is looks like a type of sword?



The micro sword growing slow but steady.



My killifish doing dirty deeds on a piece of riccia I got from Yoink.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So far I’ve found out that Indiana use to be a inland sea millions of years ago. I going to take it to a local university this week to see what they say. That would be crazy if it is actually that old.

Top View



Bottom View



Back-Side View



Close-up


----------



## vollphann (Jun 3, 2005)

I may be totally off base, but as a kid I spent many a day in the creeks(or cricks...depending on what part of the world you're from) and rock piles here in TN and I found pieces like that here too. Its fossilized coral. I have no idea its effect upon aquarium water, but your tank looks good. I was big into dinosaurs and fossils as a kid, still love to see the newly discovered bones of the past. Ben...ps-let me know if I'm wrong about the fossil.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

well, if it is fossilized coral, it will probally make your ph raise a bunch.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

My girlfriend talked to the Anthropology professor and found out that it maybe some kind of fossilized coral, because it has some quartz. Now I have to take it to the Geology professor to hear what he thinks. Sadly he is on summer break so it might be awhile.
Well it’s been 2 ½ months since I planted this tank. I got some better lights, Satellite Power Compact a 10K daylight and 460nm actinic with white lunar light at 65watts. It’s a lot better than what I had on it.
I decided to do some redecorating to open it up. That way I could see the fish, plus I some new rocks I wanted to use. Here is what it looked like after 2 ½ months.



This is what it looks like redesigned.






Some kind of Crypt?






Bumble Bee Goby still thriving.


Blue Tetra


Glass X-Ray Tetra


I don’t know which design I like better.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

some more pics...After getting some plants from yoink. Its starting to look more wild finally!:biggrin:


----------



## m1987 (Jun 24, 2007)

That looks great, I like the variety of fish. Nice job!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

The plants look right at home. Nice job.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

thks guys.

Current fish list:

Golden Wonder Killie 1 male 1 female 3 juvies
Blue tetra 5 unsexed
Glo-lite tetra 4 unsexed
Glass x-ray tetra 2 unsexed
Bloodfin tetra 5 unsexed
Red eye tetra 1 male 1 female
Redline barbs 2 unsexed
Ottocinclus 3 unsexed
Endler livebearers unknown
Bumblebee goby 1 unsexed


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful tank and fish! Nice mixture. :thumbsup:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Cydric


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Updated pics


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

You're tank looks really nice.

Redline Barbs get huge.  You'll be needing a bigger tank soon. The BB goby is so cute!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Kristin. I want to get a 75 gallon in next year when I move. I hoping they will stay smaller til then.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

What is your dosing regiment now with the new lights? How about with the old lights?

Do you know your co2 level? (with new and old lights if you know)


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had 5 iron plant sticks buried around the tank the whole time. I use 5 plant tabbs 11-15-20 every week and a half when I do my water changes.
I do not know the co2 level.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

your 2 Rainbow Celebrese, are also brackish;


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't have my celebrese anymore. I gave them away. I didn't know they were brackish.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

My current plant and fish list.

Amazon Sword (Echinodorus Osiris)
Red Melon Sword (Echinodorus X Barthii)
Brazilian Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis)
Cardinal Plant (Lobelia Cardinalis)
Creeping Jenny (Lysimachia Nummularia ‘Aurea’)
Peacock Moss (Taxiphyllum sp.’Peacock’)
Crystalwort (Riccia Flutians)
Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus)
Narrowleaf Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus var. ‘thin leaf’)
Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)
Water Hyssop (Bacopa Monnieri)
Glosso (Glossostigma Elatinoides)
Compact Corymbosa (Hygrophila Corymbosa var Compact)
Dwarf Hygrophila (Hygrophila Polysperma)
Brown Wendtii Crypt (Cryptocoryne Wendtii ‘Brown’)
Asian Ambulia (Limnophila Sessiliflora)

Golden Wonder Killie 1 male 1 female 4 juvies
Blue tetra 5 unsexed
Glo-lite tetra 4 unsexed
Glass x-ray tetra 2 unsexed
Bloodfin tetra 5 unsexed
Red eye tetra 1 male 1 female
Redline barbs 2 unsexed
Ottocinclus 3 unsexed
Endler livebearers unknown
Bumblebee goby 1 unsexed


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Updated Pics

Welcome to the Jungle!

Red Melon Sword Offspring

Some Freeloaders Solicitating under the Riccia

Endler and a Split Tail Guppy

Right

Left

Middle

Fish Heaven


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Pics of the Tanks New Look.​
*Before the Growth*


*Front View*


*Middle of the Tank*


*Left Side of Tank*


*Left Side View*


*Cherry Red Shrimp Hanging Out.*


*Fissiden Fontaneous*


*Crappy Picture but One Happy Betta*


*Augustfolia Growing out the Top*


*Top View of My Betta*


*Flash Pic*



I still have the golden wonder killifish. They just have their own 29G to raise their family. They are breeding machines.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So its been awhile since I have been on here and have managed to save a few photos and have had my tanks running and getting more into the hobby again after some real life things straighten out. This is the journal for my first planted tank and now I have a fish room going lol with 7 planted tanks and 2 more to be running by the end of the month. What can I say I am addicted  Anyway here are some pics of how the tank has looked and looks now. Not many pics but more will come when I get a new phone with a good cam, hopefully a Incredible 2 


This is what was left and that grew out for a couple years btw 08 and 10. Went low tech since I had no time for it. No c02 and monthly water changes. 












And this is what it looks like now. Has pressurized co2. Has 5 Dwarf neons, 7 Ottos, 1 Betta, Pair of Darios, Pair of Glowlight Danio (Danio choprae), 6 Glass Cats, and a pair of Peacock Gobies.

Flora is Crypt Retrospirialis, Needle Leaf Java Fern, HC, Anubias (Barteri and Nana), Riccia, and Mini Microsword.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Whoa that last photo was bad! Heres a few new ones, I rearranged it a lil.



Freeloaders





Juvie Ornate Rainbowfish always waiting to be fed


----------

